# Book about "Death" - how to sell it!



## lazing (19 Jan 2009)

A close relative has published a book about "Death".  He's promoted it by doing radio / newspaper interviews but hasn't really sold many copies.  

I've given the book to a few friends, who found it an interesting read, but said they wouldn't have originally bought it in a book shop, and weren't sure who would - given the subject.

I was thinking a more targetted approach might be better - but am not 100% sure who'd be the target audience!  

Any ideas would be welcome.


----------



## papervalue (19 Jan 2009)

lazing said:


> A close relative has published a book about "Death". He's promoted it by doing radio / newspaper interviews but hasn't really sold many copies.
> 
> I've given the book to a few friends, who found it an interesting read, but said they wouldn't have originally bought it in a book shop, and weren't sure who would - given the subject.
> 
> ...


 
What does the book focus on.

Is it 

1. Practical dealing with death.
2. Spirtual perspective of how a person dies etc

The above would have 2 different target areas.

What is the main jest of the book?


----------



## mathepac (19 Jan 2009)

papervalue said:


> ... What is the main jest of the book?


A funny book about death?


----------



## AlbacoreA (19 Jan 2009)

mathepac said:


> A funny book about death?


 
If Terry Pratchet can do it...
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Reaper_Man
[broken link removed])


----------



## lazing (19 Jan 2009)

I guess it's a collection of information about death - the author was unable to find any book that answered all the questions about death that he wanted answers to, so he ended up writing the book himself...

Topics include:
- How we deny the possibility of it happening to ourselves
- "Do it yourself" life expectancy pages, ie when and how are we going to die? 
- Will it be painful and what happens to the body once it is buried? 
- Cultural differences, eg funerals and ways of disposing of bodies
- Also looks at "near death experiences", drug use for terminal cases, assisted suicide, Undertakers / embalming, Organ donation, autopsy, afterlife. 
- Making funeral arrangements and writing wills.

It's not a 'funny book', but it does have some amusing bits, eg famous last words: "Don't let it end like this.  Tell them I said something." , and interesting pieces - why it was a lot easier to stay alive in 1967 than in 2009!


----------



## mosstown (19 Jan 2009)

put me down (excuse the pun) for a copy, sounds great !


----------



## z109 (19 Jan 2009)

The last book you'll ever need to buy.


----------



## DrMoriarty (19 Jan 2009)

lazing said:


> ...it was a lot easier to stay alive in 1967 than in 2009!


Speak for yourself. I nearly met a sticky end several times that year!


----------



## DavyJones (19 Jan 2009)

mosstown said:


> put me down (excuse the pun) for a copy, sounds great !




Me too, I'm dying to read it......(sorry )


----------



## lazing (19 Jan 2009)

Well if you're really interested, you can buy online:

[broken link removed]

Let me know what you think.  Much appreciated.


----------



## AlbacoreA (19 Jan 2009)

"I am not afraid of death, I just don't want to be there when it happens." - Woody Allen


----------



## truthseeker (20 Jan 2009)

lazing said:


> Well if you're really interested, you can buy online:
> 
> [broken link removed]
> 
> Let me know what you think. Much appreciated.


 
Might buy a copy myself.
Interesting to see he published it himself - how does that work with regards battling the large publishing houses to get it onto shop shelves?

The website - is he aware that if you google Facts of Death you come up with another book of the same name by an author called Raymond Benson? And amazon.com is the second site returned - so itd be very easy to order the wrong book just on name.

I think if he could figure out a good way to promote it online he would be onto something, if he could get it onto amazon on a proper listing (at the moment it lists it but only on a search by name and author - otherwise just using name you get the other authors book).
I buy a huge amount of books from amazons recommendations 'if you like this you might like this' - if he could crack that nut he may get people buying it who have bought something of a similiar interest.


----------



## Smashbox (20 Jan 2009)

What about approaching the more main stream radio stations, 2FM/Today FM etc

Promotion is the key. How about approaching the smaller bookshops in towns across the country, some of whom would appreciate the personal touch rather than the usual mill of larger authors and publishers.

Posters, fliers, bookmarks... they all provide adverts. Send them to certain local businesses along with a signed copy for themselves for their hard work.


----------



## gipimann (20 Jan 2009)

There's a website called www.rip.ie which provides information on matters relating to death & funerals.   I'm not sure if they have adverts, but might be worth contacting the people who run it?  (there's a "contact us" page on their site).

(no connection to the site).


----------



## mainasia (20 Jan 2009)

Put a google adword online targeting to english speaking countries, put keywords related to death on it, make a simple one page infommercial website , you'll get some sales from that...


----------



## lazing (23 Jan 2009)

Thanks to everyone for their advice.  Before I go spending money on google adwords and infommercials, I guess I'm not 100% sure if people are going to buy a book on "Death".  Might be a bit too taboo for people - a few people on this thread said they'd be interested in it - but in reality no one has bought it.


----------



## z103 (23 Jan 2009)

Sounds like you're just targeting the Irish market, which would be a disaster considering you want volume.

I bet loads of other English speaking countries would be interested. Hire a graphic designer and tart up the website a bit and do a google adwords campaign (as mainasia suggests) You can spend as much, or little as you like and instantly see if if works or not.


If it was me, I would 'Americanise' the website, put in more hard sell. Concentrate on;


 Your                         Death: DIY life                         expectancy calculator - answering the when and how! 
 Does                         it Hurt?
Who doesn't want to know that?


----------



## AlbacoreA (23 Jan 2009)

lazing said:


> Thanks to everyone for their advice. Before I go spending money on google adwords and infommercials, I guess I'm not 100% sure if people are going to buy a book on "Death". Might be a bit too taboo for people - a few people on this thread said they'd be interested in it - but in reality no one has bought it.


 
Don't aim for 10% of 100 people Aim for 1% of a billion people.


----------



## Lollix (24 Jan 2009)

Go around the A&E departments of the hospitals and offer it to anyone who looks poorly. It will give them something to read while they are waiting for a bed!


----------



## Millicent (28 Jan 2009)

Why not donate a few copies to bereavement services and charities? If they read it and find it helpful, they might be in a position to recommend it to others who might find it comforting.


----------



## noname (31 Jan 2009)

my first thought was sell them through a "Goth shop", there are a few of them dotted around, I think it would they would make a killing in there.


----------



## lazing (2 Feb 2009)

Didn't realise there were actually "Goth shops" about the place.  Good idea alright.  Thanks.


----------



## FredBloggs (2 Feb 2009)

Approach http://www.rip.ie/  and see will they allow a link to the books website?


----------



## Slim (3 Feb 2009)

what about promoting it among the Undertaking fraternity, here, in the UK and in the US? Get a few lines in a local or national paper and you could be on the Tubridy show. Tell RTE about it. It's morbid enough to be interesting.


----------



## lazing (9 Jul 2009)

I've started using google adwords today - so will see if that makes any difference.

Generated some interest from newspaper article - so will see about online now.


----------

